# ballast?



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 1989 f-250 4wd with a 8' western uni-mount plow. The truck plow O.K, but I never use any ballast. Should I? How much
The truck doesn't have a limited slip rear, and is used just for plowing my 800' driveway.
One more things, would chains really improve my plowing?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ballast will make quite a difference. Most people start with the weight of the plow, as far back as possible behind the rear axle. Probably 800 lbs in your case. Put the chains on, with the ballast, you'll think you're running a bulldozer. Is this a yard truck?

Welcome to the site!:waving:


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

It's just for my own driveway, not registered. 800#'s wow, any recomendations on chains?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Put all the weight you can put in the back and put chains on and it should plow great.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chuck172;854212 said:


> It's just for my own driveway, not registered. 800#'s wow, any recomendations on chains?


I run 3,000#s  wesport

The welded v-bars are best.

http://tirechain.com/VBAR.htm

I have a set. Didn't know about cams till recently. My next set will have them

http://tirechain.com/cams.htm

For just doing the driveway, you don't need anything special. They will make up for worn tires too.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ballast 101

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85592


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm trying to picture where in Jersey you might be to need chains to do your driveway. I understand this is a yard truck but are the tires that far gone? If the tires are decent, you should be fine with ballast, and if the driveway is paved I would stay away from chains. At 800' I'm thinking its probably not paved though, but if you do go with chains and use the truck around the yard for other chores, make sure they're easy on/off. Just my $0.02!!


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to Plow Site Chuck!

I would think you must have one heck of a lot of snow that you would need chains.With good tires and ballast, not to mention plowing with the storm, you must have a lot of icy hills to need chains to plow with.
You already said that your truck plows OK without Ballast, so with it may be able to do it in 2-WD although I wouldn't recommend it other than to try it out. Ballast will make a huge difference.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i added 650lbs to my '91 and it made a huge differance! made everything so much easier.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice. The trucks tires are getting worn, I think chains would really be the way to go. I don't use the truck for anything else, the driveway is shale. At least 800'. Hilly.
We do get pounded with snow in my area of the state from time to time. Nor-easters 
I'm working on the ballast now and looking into the chains.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just one dumb question on ballast I need to ask. When you drop the blade to plow, the weight of the plow is taken off the truck, transfered to the ground and you push the blade, how will adding weight behind the rear axel help?
It's obvious it would help with driving with the plow in the up position.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

chuck172;857361 said:


> Just one dumb question on ballast I need to ask. When you drop the blade to plow, the weight of the plow is taken off the truck, transfered to the ground and you push the blade, how will adding weight behind the rear axel help?
> It's obvious it would help with driving with the plow in the up position.


Rear wheel traction.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

Would adding ballast to get more rear wheel traction help even with an open (not limited slip) rear?
Wouldn't keeping more traction on the front wheels plow better?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chuck172;857381 said:


> Would adding ballast to get more rear wheel traction help even with an open (not limited slip) rear?
> *
> Yes*
> 
> Wouldn't keeping more traction on the front wheels plow better?


To some degree, but it's tough to add substantial weight to the front. The weight change on the rears when lifting or dropping the blade is minimal. You'll be very impressed with the added weight in the back. If it's really tough going, you can lift the blade a bit to add some weight to the front.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

chuck172;857361 said:


> Just one dumb question on ballast I need to ask. When you drop the blade to plow, the weight of the plow is taken off the truck, transfered to the ground and you push the blade, how will adding weight behind the rear axel help?
> It's obvious it would help with driving with the plow in the up position.


Read this thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85592


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I can easily see that adding ballast to equal the weight of a raised plow would really improve drivability and braking while transporting the plow.
But with the plow down, adding ballast to behind the rear axel would take weight off the front and add weight to the rear. What you loose in the front, you gain in the rear. But overall, would there be plowing improvement?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

He's a stubborn one, eh?


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm sorry, I guess it does seem like I'm a rock-head.


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

chuck172;857536 said:


> I can easily see that adding ballast to equal the weight of a raised plow would really improve drivability and braking while transporting the plow.
> But with the plow down, adding ballast to behind the rear axel would take weight off the front and add weight to the rear. What you loose in the front, you gain in the rear. But overall, would there be plowing improvement?


If you get your front tires stuck (say go past the edge and into the grass or something soft), you'll wish you had ballast in the rear.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Ballast will also make your truck more steady when pushing a larger load in front of your blade...

as opposed to the rear end sliding around much easier with no ballast.

When there is wet heavy snow out...the trucks would plow like crap without it.

I like much more ballast weight then the weight of the plow as well.


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

chuck172;857536 said:


> I can easily see that adding ballast to equal the weight of a raised plow would really improve drivability and braking while transporting the plow.
> But with the plow down, adding ballast to behind the rear axel would take weight off the front and add weight to the rear. What you loose in the front, you gain in the rear. But overall, would there be plowing improvement?


I'm no expert by any means, but whether you put 10 lbs. or 1000 lbs. of weight behind your rear wheels it doesn't matter a bit to the weight of the plow itself when it is on the ground and pushing snow. When my 8'HD Fisher is in "float" mode, the entire weight of the plow assemby - almost 800 lbs. - is applying ALL its weight to the ground.

It just so happens that unfortunately my truck has a "peg-leg" non-posi rear end so every pound of extra weight behind my rear wheels for ballast is a blessing. I currently have 8 - 60 lb. bags of tube sand for 480 lbs. but I'm going to add 2 more to give me 600 lbs.

According to Fisher, I only need 240 lbs., but 600 surely cannot hurt!

Steve


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Shortstuff;857978 said:


> When my 8'HD Fisher is in "float" mode, the entire weight of the plow assemby - almost 800 lbs. - is applying ALL its weight to the ground.
> 
> Not quite - the weight of the headgear/pump/lift arm assembly is always supported by the truck. The weight of the moldboard/assembly IS transferred to the ground via the cutting edge. The weight of the a-frame/angle rams is split between the cutting edge and truck.
> 
> ...


Fisher's recommendation is only to take weight off the front axle to get under FAWR; and/or maintain Front/Rear weight balance


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just an update.
Loaded the rear of the bed with ballast. Behind the axel.
Put chains on.
Plows like a dream. It's like a different truck. I even tried plowing in 2wd. I could.
Unbelivable difference, thanks everyone!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update. What did you use? What would you estimate the weight is?


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

*ballast weight*

Mainly cinderblocks and sand.
I built a restraining system in the bed with 4X4's so the weight won't slide up.
I'd say 400#.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out for you. Just more proof that ballast IS a good idea (directed at the nonbelievers)!! best of luck to you.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

One thing I didn't see mentioned, perhaps I missed it, but tires make a huge difference in plowing performance IMO. I ran a rig very similar to the OP for quite a few years. An '88 K2500 extended cab 4x4 w/8' Western.

The truck came with some standard, all-season tires on it that were in great shape. Unfortunately, they sucked for traction in snow/ice. I put on a set of Goodrich All Terrain T/As and it made a world of difference! I could plow in 2 wheel drive most of the time, in stark contrast to the original tires that *required* 4WD and ballast.

I'm not implying you don't need ballast, just highlighting the difference a good set of tires will make. Depending on your conditions, you could probably ditch the chains if you have decent tires.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

im guessing u want the weight as far back in the bed as possible for more leverage to push down on the rear wheels? because my dad told me it doest matter but im sure u guys willl know


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes as far back as possible. It's just as much to push down the rears as it is to lever UP the fronts.


----------

